# Coffee Compass Mystery 11



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Just ordered my a kilo


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking about the 2kg of greens, but I really need to use up my older greens.

Does any one know why my letter's are slanting ? what have I pressed. ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

iroko said:


> _Does any one know why my letter's are slanting ? what have I pressed. _


 The _I_ italic button between the *B* bold button & the U underline button. Hitting all 3 would give you _*This!*_


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, sorted.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Last 2 have been disappointing imo, but at 14 quid a kilo it's always worth a punt

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Last 2 have been disappointing imo, but at 14 quid a kilo it's always worth a punt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It didn't help that they were following the stunner that was mystery #8 either.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

8 was great, 9 was okay and I don't like to talk about 10 although the rest of the family liked it


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

I had a preview of what was going to be 11 about 4 weeks ago, can't confirm if it's the beans they ended up with but the ?11 was a lot nicer than 10.

It's was heavily in the roasted section of the taste wheel, mild smoke taste with a roast aftertaste.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

FuzzyFeltDeath said:


> I had a preview of what was going to be 11 about 4 weeks ago, can't confirm if it's the beans they ended up with but the ?11 was a lot nicer than 10.
> 
> It's was heavily in the roasted section of the taste wheel, mild smoke taste with a roast aftertaste.


 In that case I'll risk it. 8 was great 9 not so much and I had to updose to 20g into 35g in 30s to get anything worth drinking out of 10.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Ordered 2kgs, can't wait to try it

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just ordered a K, we'll see...


----------



## guy.woodall (Aug 18, 2013)

I have ordered a kg so will taste

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quenteagle (Mar 14, 2018)

Ordered 2kg and have been drinking it for a bit less than 2 weeks.

This one has been a massive disappointment. I can't wait to be done with it. Mk10 was actually pretty ok, not as good as Mk8 but pretty good value for money. I found it well balanced. This one is sour, I tried to grind finer to the point I was clearly over-extracting it and yet it still was very sour. While I really enjoy Yirgacheffe beans, this is different and has left me frustrated. It may be that the Mignon is not good enough but I never had an issue with it before.

I will have to play with the brew temperature now. I'm really looking forward to reading what the others think about this batch.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just received a mystery parcel. It was another kilo of "Mystery 11" with a note saying, "Dear Customer, We tried the first roast of our new Mystery Mark 11 after a few days rest and we were unhappy with it. You were one of those to receive the first lot, please accept this replacement."
Full marks to Richard and his team! 
Real preemptive customer service. 
It will be interesting to see how the two compare.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Just received a mystery parcel. It was another kilo of "Mystery 11" with a note saying, "Dear Customer, We tried the first roast of our new Mystery Mark 11 after a few days rest and we were unhappy with it. You were one of those to receive the first lot, please accept this replacement."
> Full marks to Richard and his team!
> Real preemptive customer service.
> It will be interesting to see how the two compare.


All you need now is a grinder that needs seasoning!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Just received a mystery parcel. It was another kilo of "Mystery 11" with a note saying, "Dear Customer, We tried the first roast of our new Mystery Mark 11 after a few days rest and we were unhappy with it. You were one of those to receive the first lot, please accept this replacement."
> Full marks to Richard and his team!
> Real preemptive customer service.
> It will be interesting to see how the two compare.


 @Quenteagle - Maybe this of interest to you?


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Rob666 said:


> Just received a mystery parcel. It was another kilo of "Mystery 11" with a note saying, "Dear Customer, We tried the first roast of our new Mystery Mark 11 after a few days rest and we were unhappy with it. You were one of those to receive the first lot, please accept this replacement."
> Full marks to Richard and his team!
> Real preemptive customer service.
> It will be interesting to see how the two compare.


Got the same parcel, great service indeed!

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## samjg60 (Mar 26, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new mystery 11 in an aeropress?


----------



## guy.woodall (Aug 18, 2013)

I have just received the same parcel.i am very impressed with the customer care.
I will try tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

So what's the verdict on the "new" Mystery 11? Was thinking about chucking a kg of this in my CC order in the next few days.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I got the same 2nd bag (mystery mk 11.5?) Haven't even tried the first yet..... Is it that bad!? Feels a shame to write off a kilo

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quenteagle (Mar 14, 2018)

filthynines said:


> @Quenteagle - Maybe this of interest to you?


 Thanks for tagging me @filthynines , otherwise I would have missed this.

My wife contacted them and I have to admit I was impressed. We actually ordered the Mystery 10 on the last day it was for sale, there was some mix up and they sent us the first Mystery 11 batch. I suspect that since our order showed Mystery 10 as opposed to 11 they never knew they had to send us a new batch.

They replied to her email within a few hours and sent us the 11.5 batch via express delivery, we got it the next day. It was roasted from the day of our email. I am now waiting a few days for the beans to vent and will try it on Saturday.

Very happy with their customer support

PS: they explicitly told us to bin the first batch so quality must have been quite bad.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Glad you got it sorted, @Quenteagle!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Bin it?
I can't believe it's that bad. Surely at worst just add some milk and sugar to cover the blushes but not waste it...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

That is a great service by CC. Well done to them. I haven't ordered any from them since 9 as I was a tad disappointed with it after 8 which was excellent. May give them another crack as they are a great price and worth a try.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

I must say I'm a big fan of the mystery bag, I've had 8,9,10 probably over 20kgs by now! I've had 11.5 resting for a week and I really enjoyed my flat white this morning with it. I'm more than happy to keep it as my regular

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Bin it?
> 
> I can't believe it's that bad. Surely at worst just add some milk and sugar to cover the blushes but not waste it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Try it & find out. Worst case it can go through a niche to help run the burrs in.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

What is the batch number you got on the first bag of mystery 11 that they subsequently replaced? I have a bag I ordered a couple of weeks ago but haven't been sent a replacement. I haven't tried it yet still leaving it to rest.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If yours was one of the bad batch I'm sure it would have been replaced just like the others.

Had mine today 5 days post roast. At first I thought mexican rancheros then I thought fruit salad. Not sure what to make of it yet but at least seems interesting.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Interesting to read the comments on Mystery 10 as this was my first real introduction to coffee grinding having just got a Mazzer SJ. I thought it tasted ok but that was without any real reference point (for home espresso anyway). Based upon my preferences and some of the posts above I think I am going to try the Rave Espresso taster pack next.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Tried my 11 out today, 6 days post-roast. First shot with 18g at my usual fresh-roasted grind level was a bust but then I went with 16g dialled back to a finer grind and that was great (didn't weigh the output or time it).

Never did like 10 much though 9 was pretty good.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

So anyone have tasting notes for a flat white ?


----------



## dovy (Oct 6, 2018)

It's pretty good for milky drinks (oatly in my case). A bit too dark of a roast to drink straight espressos or brewed coffee IMO


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

I have mine in a flat white and it's great


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ive been working my way through the original mk11 and its fine to my tastebuds...certainly not a binner!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone else tried the original mk11.... I'm still loving it, my fav mystery blend yet. Make of that what you will 
Almost scared to try the m11b.
Maybe I have weird tastebuds

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

Slightly struggling with Mystery 11, both through my Moccamaster and V60. I think it is because I am used to fruit or nut flavours coming through but I am only getting..well...coffee with a slight roasted/smokey after taste. It is an easy hand grind though.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

finally got round to opening the mk11-b batch........ its pretty damn good and yes slightly better than the -a. Very sweet, slighly darker and less fruity than the -a to my mind. This was with a 1:2.5 ratio.

Nice.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

So what's the consensus on the 11?

Richard tells me the 12 is due out any day now...


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> So what's the consensus on the 11?
> 
> Richard tells me the 12 is due out any day now...


 Don't say that! ? This was one of the ones I really liked, it had a great hazelnut kick to it but I do like Med/dark roasts. Also got the nod of approval for lattes from my wife. I may have to buy a couple more kg before it is discontinued...


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

I gave the mystery coffee a go but it didn't really hit the spot which is a shame as they have some really lovely coffee's and i wanted this to be as good.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

What basket you have i dont know but, vst15 i do 16gr in 38 out in 35-40 seconds. Tastes really really good.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

About to pull the trigger on my trimonthly CC order, is #12 coming out soon do we think? Will wait if it's imminent.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I really like 11....may get a couple of kilos if they're moving on to 12, just in case 12 is pants

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I am new to espresso making and have been pulling Mark 11 espresso shots for 3 weeks now.

Niche set at 20 and putting 19gms inthe portafilter for c. 40gms out in 25-30 seconds.

I am finding it acidic but otherwise nice. How can I improve?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys

Can anyone advise as to whether these beans are good for brewed/filter methods ?

Thanks
Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> I am new to espresso making and have been pulling Mark 11 espresso shots for 3 weeks now.
> 
> Niche set at 20 and putting 19gms inthe portafilter for c. 40gms out in 25-30 seconds.
> 
> I am finding it acidic but otherwise nice. How can I improve?


 Familiar with this? It's not as straightforward to follow as the brewed coffee compass, but a good resource nonetheless.

https://baristahustle.com/blog/the-espresso-compass/


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> I am new to espresso making and have been pulling Mark 11 espresso shots for 3 weeks now.
> 
> Niche set at 20 and putting 19gms inthe portafilter for c. 40gms out in 25-30 seconds.
> 
> I am finding it acidic but otherwise nice. How can I improve?


 It's a while ago now but when I had this last I upped the dose to 20g for 35g out in 30 seconds. Didn't like it at 18g into 35g in 30 seconds. The grind needed to be finer to keep the time constant and we quite liked it then.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rob666 said:


> It's a while ago now but when I had this last I upped the dose to 20g for 35g out in 30 seconds. Didn't like it at 18g into 35g in 30 seconds. The grind needed to be finer to keep the time constant and we quite liked it then.


 Thanks will try that out


----------

